# Study Chinese



## jay09 (May 5, 2009)

Hi people here,

This is Richard. I've been thinking of studying Chinese for my future career development. Does anybody have suggestions in terms of what courses should I choose and where to go? 

I heard mainland China is good place to go, but which city is best?? There are also many universities and Chinese language schools. I really have no idea where to start...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Study Chinese in China - Language Schools


----------



## mljcbsn (May 5, 2009)

It depends on your budget. Of course, it would be a wise choice if you go to cities in the north of China to learn Mandarin, like Beijing, Qingdao and Tianjin. Many of my friends went to Shanghai, Hangzhou and Suzhou, they also have good comments on these cities.


----------



## jay09 (May 5, 2009)

thank you..
I will think about it..


----------

